
On Bootstrapping Planio to $75,000/mo in Revenue - thomascarney
https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/planio
======
saycheese
>> "Here's what our monthly recurring revenue growth looks like from May 2011
until October 2016"

subscriptions

This "recurring" revenue chart looks way to linear to be accurate in my
opinion.

Yes, I get the business is a subscription service, but my experience is
marketing and changes in market do not impact revenue in a linear way.

Are they not marketing the product?

~~~
thomascarney
There's an expression to describe this growth (quite typical for SaaS
companies): The Long, Slow SaaS Ramp of Death, coined by Gail Goodman here:
[http://businessofsoftware.org/2012/10/gail-goodman-the-
long-...](http://businessofsoftware.org/2012/10/gail-goodman-the-long-slow-
saas-ramp-of-death/)

You can also check lots of different SaaS companies at
[https://baremetrics.com/open](https://baremetrics.com/open) to see their
growth rates. Most are fairly linear.

~~~
saycheese
Looking through Baremetrics and unable to find an examples that that linear
over a similar time period. Do you have an example or two?

